# It finally happened.



## rktect 1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not really code related, just sort of a vent.

I did a review about a week or so ago.  It had about 8 comments on it.

The resubmittal came in yesterday.

It now has about 15 review comments.

Someone managed to increase the amount of comments on a re-review. :roll:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

And why not?!      

There's more detail now.


----------



## cboboggs (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

But you didn't note that on the last review!! Why are you changing the requirements now? We never had to submit this information before!!! And my personal favorite:  

"As an Architect I have to be able to give my client's options for how they want their building done and you can't do anything about it." :shock:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

CBOBOGGS,

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ; Ah, the good ole days, how I miss them.  You guys are having all the fun.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

You forgot the plan review comment::

""" there may be further requirements once resubmital is reviewed"""


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.



			
				cda said:
			
		

> You forgot the plan review comment::""" there may be further requirements once resubmital is reviewed"""


This is true, actually.  I'm going to have to remember that one.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

Uncle Bob,

We're all waiting for you to jump back into the waters.    When are you going to finally realize that you can't and

don't want to get away from this stuff?   :lol:     Hurry up and get a job within an AHJ and ' get after it! '    

.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

venting re-submittal.....must be something in the water.  I had one yesterday that went into today where they were claiming the old you approved it.  I corrected them rather quickly by asking them what the stamp says.......oh it says "reviewed as noted".  I then proceeded to inform them that according to a correspondence I had a third of the way into a 4" file, I required all necessary information be provided to the designer prior to design submittal.  Oh well, looks like the file will get another 1/2 " before I can begin the installation inspections.


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

This is true, actually. I'm going to have to remember that one.

just thought of it, not that I have used it in the past


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: It finally happened.

My best efforts at providing a thourough review have been thwarted by the abundance of non-relavent and insignificant information provided for the intial review.  It is entirely likely that when I get a complete set of drawings to review that comply with Section 106.1, there will be addiitional comments in the second review that will need to be dealt with.

The review can oly be as good as the information provided.

2ndly, a change of design or scope almost always triggers additional review comments.


----------

